# Possible Meeting?



## CincyCichlids

Folks,
I'd just like to throw out the idea of having a possible meeting sometime this season? As the first day with the time change, it reminded me of the Sundays when we had meetings, or at least get togethers at BW's or something...?

SO I guess what I'm asking is if there is any desire to hold a meeting. Swap some plants, BS about aquariums, etc?


----------



## geeks_15

I'm new to the area in the past year, but I would like to come to a meeting if my schedule allows.


----------



## megasycophant

I'm hip.


----------



## Jack W

I'm in


----------

